# anybody needing or interested in some N scale items



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

anybody needing or interested in some N scale items?
I know a fellow who has his father's N scale system = track, cars, locomotives (some steam) buildings even a round house already set up. Probably between $1000 & $2000 or more worth.
I can give you his phone # if there are any interested parties out there. 🚂 🚅


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

where is he located and could you post some pictures


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

Decatur, Tennessee.
Sorry but I do not have pics.
He may be able to supply some.
I'll see if he would allow his phone # to be posted & get back to you


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, no one should post their phone number on the internet.....


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

true
but
this would be the fella's business phone


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

mustangcobra94 said:


> where is he located and could you post some pictures


Contact Steven at:::
Decatur Super Pawn
18221 State Highway 58 N, 
Decatur, TN 37322
423-454-0400


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Those should be some good prices...


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

hey man, I'm not into N scale. And my guess is probably a low ball guess at that.
What the guy's got is his deceased father's set. He doesn't have a use for it & was asking me if I know anything about model train stuff.
So Mike E if you're interested give him a holler


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

mustangcobra94 said:


> where is he located and could you post some pictures


Contact Steven at:::
Decatur Super Pawn
18221 State Highway 58 N,
Decatur, TN 37322
423-454-0400


----------

